# Smoking w Hasty Bake Oven



## JackBNimble (Oct 21, 2017)

Good morning from Broken Arrow, OK.  I am new to smokin' so please forgive my ignorance.  First, I have read several books on smoking meat including the book by Jeff.  Second, I know that a Hasty Bake oven is not a true smoker but that is all I have right now.  I have smoked a few recipes on the Hasty Bake....some turned out okay....some not so okay.  Has anyone else had experience on the Hasty Bake and what tricks or tips could you give besides "get a real smoker"....which I will do soon.  Thanks, for the help.


----------



## chesapeakesmoke (Oct 21, 2017)

I think you can make great bbq on anything and that hasty bake looks neat. A quick search on the forum I can see several people have the hasty bake so that may be a good place to start while you wait for owners to reply.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 21, 2017)

Never heard of Hasty Bake , so I looked it up . They look well made , very nice . Which one do you have ?


----------



## JackBNimble (Oct 21, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Never heard of Hasty Bake , so I looked it up . They look well made , very nice . Which one do you have ?


Legacy 131 which is several years old.  To smoke you off set heat source and cover fire with heat deflector.


----------



## JackBNimble (Oct 21, 2017)

chesapeakesmoke said:


> I think you can make great bbq on anything and that hasty bake looks neat. A quick search on the forum I can see several people have the hasty bake so that may be a good place to start while you wait for owners to reply.


Thanks.  I will search for Hasty Bake on the forum.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!
There are several guys on here that have or have had Hasty Bake ovens.
So I'm sure one of them will see this & help you out!
Al


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 21, 2017)

I have a Brinkman charcoal grill that is built like a tank and is similar to the Hasty Bake Oven with a wide cooking surface.  I use it for hotter smokes...like 300F and up.  It is great for chicken, pork steaks, ribeye's, anything tubular like brats, polish sausage, etc.  To use as a smoker I just build the fire on one side and indirect heat the meat on the other side.  For smoke I use dry chips or dry chunks or both.  Plop the meat directly over the heat to get the correct sear or crispiness and indirect heat/smoke until through.  Sometimes I sear several short times.  It doesn't work well for longer smokes...like anything over 2.5 to 3 hours.  Too much of a hassle with the fire.

BTW - I use an MES40 (Sams Club) for my main smoker.


----------



## JackBNimble (Oct 21, 2017)

uncle eddie said:


> I have a Brinkman charcoal grill that is built like a tank and is similar to the Hasty Bake Oven with a wide cooking surface.  I use it for hotter smokes...like 300F and up.  It is great for chicken, pork steaks, ribeye's, anything tubular like brats, polish sausage, etc.  To use as a smoker I just build the fire on one side and indirect heat the meat on the other side.  For smoke I use dry chips or dry chunks or both.  Plop the meat directly over the heat to get the correct sear or crispiness and indirect heat/smoke until through.  Sometimes I sear several short times.  It doesn't work well for longer smokes...like anything over 2.5 to 3 hours.  Too much of a hassle with the fire.
> 
> BTW - I use an MES40 (Sams Club) for my main smoker.


Thanks for the comments.  I find that longer times are frustrating also.  I fiddle with the fire and wood for smoke the temp goes up and you close down the vents and the temp goes to far down.  I tried a 7 lbs pork butt the other day.  Should take 10-11 hours.  I was done in 7 at 205 F.  Meat cooked to fast and was dry.  Tried to hold temp to 240 but at one time temp rose to 300.  I did this without water on the deflector.  I may try another butt using water to even out temp and keep heat moist.


----------



## gary s (Oct 21, 2017)

*







 Good morning and welcome to the forum from a warm and sunny day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*Gary*


----------

